# Martin Wheeler - Ed Parker's Kenpo



## MWheeler (Dec 2, 2009)

Always had a great respect for Kenpo and Kenpo practitioners and recently edited this piece together, in the opening there are a few Kenpo clips. Haven't released this material for a long time, the Kenpo part comes from my Kenpo Street Fighter's DVD Series, thought it might be of interest to some here. 

Best regards, 

Martin Wheeler


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Wheeler!

I caught this on Face Book. Great stuff! 

How about posting on "Meet & Greet" to let everybody else know a little more about you.


----------



## Milt G. (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello...

A very nice presentation.  Was a pleasure to watch.  Keep up the good work!  

Thank you.
Milt G.


----------

